# Supernanny on E4



## Ruth Goode (Feb 26, 2011)

I and my sons watched Supernanny this morning on E4 about a family living with Aiden a type 1 and I thought it was wonderful to watch  so thought you may like to check if there is repeat or check on internet.


----------



## bev (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Ruth,

I would have liked to have watched that - but have no idea how you find the links for these things - so if anyone can tell me that would be great.Bev


----------



## Fandange (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Bev,

you might like to try here

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/supernanny/4od


not sure which one it is, but this is where to look for reruns.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 26, 2011)

It looks like they only have the UK version on the 4 on demand service, and the episode was a Supernanny US one.


----------



## bev (Feb 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It looks like they only have the UK version on the 4 on demand service, and the episode was a Supernanny US one.




Hi Northerner,

Thats a shame - I really wanted to watch it.Thanks for the link Fandange.Bev


----------



## bev (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi all,

This is the link for anyone who wants to watch it.

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=IRGQ4KRQ

Bev


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 27, 2011)

Im sorry you couldn't get to see it, I have been searching it myself this morning for an hour!! how annoying but I got this website I hope you can see it
http://www.casttv.com/video/h4is7k1/supernanny-mcgrath-family-video


----------



## Ruth Goode (Feb 27, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is the link for anyone who wants to watch it.
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the one - Im so pleased you get to see it :-D


----------

